

Xiki: Can your shell console do this? - jmromer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUR_eUVcABg

======
aeontech
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7869246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7869246)

------
hobarrera
Looks a lot like the terminal from Plan 9 from Bell Labs. Using a mouse, is
regrettably, too slow to replace current keyboard-based terminals.

------
w1xonaut
What if my eyes glazed over mid-presentation because the cognitive load was
just too darn high?

